# 20550 vs 20551



## stogsmom3 (Jan 17, 2012)

Can someone help me distinguish the difference between 20550 vs 20551.


----------



## armen (Jan 17, 2012)

mastogsdill@sbcglobal.net said:


> Can someone help me distinguish the difference between 20550 vs 20551.



The physician injects a therapeutic agent into a single tendon sheath, or ligament, aponeurosis such as the plantar fascia in 20550 and into a single tendon origin/insertion site in 20551. The physician identifies the injection site by palpation or radiographs (reported separately) and marks the injection site. The needle is inserted and the medicine is injected. After withdrawing the needle, the patient is monitored for reactions to the therapeutic agent.


----------

